# Interesting Peloton Magazine series on American bike manufacturers



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

http://pelotonmagazine.com/Special-Features/video/10/1563/The-American-Way-Part-2


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Very cool stories.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

No problem, it was my pleasure. I thought it was cool as well.


----------



## thenish03 (May 11, 2012)

nice little vid


----------

